# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Спасите Windows XP!

## SDA

Microsoft намерена прекратить продажи OEM и Retail-версий Windows XP уже 30-го июня не оставив пользователям иного выбора как приобретать системы с Vista. Помешать этому призвана инициатива "Save XP", авторы которой хотят направить соответствующего содержания петицию в штаб-квартиру софтверного гиганта.

Инициаторы этого гражданского протеста против безвременного "убиения" ставшей уже в какой-то степени легендарной Windows XP, похоже, придерживаются мнения, что "даже если вас съели, то у вас остается как минимум два выхода". Они надеются, что общественное мнение еще в силах остановить исчезновение предыдущей версии "окошек". Основной тезис, противников планов Microsoft – это отсутствие реальной необходимости в переходе к новой ОС, который будет, не только сопряжен к дополнительными ничем не обоснованными расходами, но и существенно осложнит жизнь многих пользователей бюджетных ПК (требовательность к ресурсам у Vista гораздо выше, чем у той же XP даже при отключенных многих функциях).

Оптимизм сторонников возвращения XP на прилавки магазинов подкрепляется и тем, что такого же мнения придерживаются и многие производители компьютеров. Так, например, Dell и Hewlett-Packard хотя сразу и отказались от выпуска ПК с предустановленной Windows XP в пользу Vista, уже весной прошлого года, отметив высокую популярность предшественницы, вновь вернули ее на свои системы. К тому же под давлением организаций по защите прав потребителей и производителей ПК (их конечно в первую очередь) софтверный гигант был вынужден отсрочить "ликвидацию" XP на пол года. Так что мнение пользователей имеет вполне ощутимый вес. Посему если вы разделяете стремление инициаторов проекта "Save XP" вернуть Windows XP, то вы можете поддержать этот порыв, оставив свою "подпись" на специально созданной для этого странице http://weblog.infoworld.com/save-xp/

www.x-drivers.ru/news/software

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Ещё никогда люди так не унижались перед M$

----------


## akok

Эта затея так и умрет...

----------


## borka

> Microsoft намерена прекратить продажи OEM и Retail-версий Windows XP уже 30-го июня не оставив пользователям иного выбора как приобретать системы с Vista.


Даунгрейд рулит!

----------


## rubin

Выйдет к тому времени SP3... года 2 минимум система все равно будет работоспособна, а потом имхо и не за горами будет Windows Seven. Висту почему-то не хочу ставить...

----------


## akok

Как я вас понимаю  :Smiley:  Виста выровняется примерно после SP2

----------


## borka

> Виста выровняется примерно после SP2


...и целой кучи патчей. Если доживет до того времени.

----------


## petyanamlt

> Ещё никогда люди так не унижались перед M$


+1. Но вообще мне пофиг,у мну линух

----------


## strawser

Есть, даже, сообщения, что выходит СП4 для XP в этом году после СП3. Т.е. закопать XP они хотят быстро и сорвать куш от продаж Vista.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> ...и целой кучи патчей. Если доживет до того времени.


Согласен скорей всего не доживет! Будет как и с "милениумом".

----------


## maXmo

А где можно проголосовать за убиение ХР?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Буду верить в долгую жизнь ХРюшки ибо не факт что домашний комп потянет Висту...

----------


## Rene-gad

> Буду верить в долгую жизнь ХРюшки ибо не факт что домашний комп потянет Висту...


не переживай: кое-где еще 98-й винд работает, кое-где WinNT. А тогда, м.б. на новый комп денежку соберешь .

----------


## XP user

> Посему если вы разделяете стремление инициаторов проекта "Save XP" вернуть Windows XP, то вы можете поддержать этот порыв, оставив свою "подпись" на специально созданной для этого...


Хотя я не думаю, что это много даст, всё-таки оставил свою подпись в поддержке ХР после того, как принесли мне комп с Вистой. Как я и раньше предполагал - Майкрософт отняла у админов полный контроль над настройками ОС...

Paul

----------


## akok

Но остается мозг и руки которые растут из ТоГо места :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> Но остается мозг и руки которые растут из ТоГо места


Только что проверил - всё на месте. Но Висту защищать от утечки данных, как это можно было делать на ХР, вам не удастся, даже если вы внук Эйнштейна...

Paul

----------


## akok

> Только что проверил - всё на месте. Но Висту защищать от утечки данных, как это можно было делать на ХР, вам не удастся, даже если вы внук Эйнштейна...
> 
> Paul


 :Smiley:  Недавно краем взгляда видел твикер на висту...еще есть програмка vlite где можно пересобрать образ и кастрировать уже часть непотребности еще до установки...

p.s. удалось закрыть административные шары стандартны мкриптом avz? но вылез глюк на мастере поиска и устранения проблем :Smiley:  Олегу наверно скоро прийдется расширять шаблон реестра еще и на висту :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> Недавно краем взгляда видел твикер на висту...еще есть програмка vlite где можно пересобрать образ и кастрировать уже часть непотребности еще до установки...


С Вистой существуют несколько проблем:
Никто до конца ещё не знает, как она работает. Единственное, что можно с точностью сказать, так это то, что в команде Майкрософта было предположение, что зловреды обязательно нуждаются в админ правах. Это, конечно же, глубокий недочёт - передачу данных, например, можно осуществлять при самых низких привилегиях. Ещё одна ошибка в том, что для установки программ (любых программ) нужны обязательно админ права ('запустить как админ' и подобный бред; возможности, от которых я в XP уже давно избавился). Таким образом Виста даёт лишь ложное ощущение безопасности, что будет доказано в скорем будущем. И 'last but not least' - админ на Висте уже не тот админ, которым он мог быть на XP при правильных настройках. Это тоже будет видно здесь на форуме когда хелперы будут пытаться вылечить заражённые компьютеры...

Paul

----------


## akok

Полностью с вами согласен :Smiley:  а систему приходиться изучать методом научного тыка. После создания образа для востановления. (разобрася как шары закрывать, и доступ анонимному пользователю)

----------


## SDA

Если появиться официальная поддержка DirectX 10 ХР,  если это состоится, то Виста будет скорее мертва чем жива.  :00000146:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Мысль дня:
Висту придумали для того, что сразу все полюбили ХР (с) bash.org.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

> Мысль дня:
> Висту придумали для того, что сразу все полюбили ХР (с) bash.org.ru


 Не только. Если не ошибаюсь, весной 2007 года Microsoft поднял на 25% цены на WindowsXP (точно касалось Genuine Kit-ов , не знаю, как с OEM и retail версиями). Кроме того, боюсь ошибиться, но, по-моему, возможность downgrate до Windows XP, которую предполагает лицензия на Vista, на практике оказывается тоже не бесплатной. Так что, маркетологи Microsoft работают очень хорошо - деньги зарабатываются даже на непопулярности новой ОС

----------


## ed13

> Кроме того, боюсь ошибиться, но, по-моему, возможность downgrate до Windows XP, которую предполагает лицензия на Vista, на практике оказывается тоже не бесплатной. Так что, маркетологи Microsoft работают очень хорошо - деньги зарабатываются даже на непопулярности новой ОС


Да нет никакого даунгрейда с Висты на хрюшу... За ЛЕГАЛЬНУЮ версию хрюши взамен висты я должен заплатить мелкомягким порядка 30 баксов, это если покупал коробочную версию... Деньги за коробку при этом не возвращаются... А ОЕМ версия вообще никоим образом не может быть легально заменена, хотите даунгрейда - покупайте коробку... Данные получены в личной беседе с российским представительством мелкомягких... :Wall:

----------

